# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Mesos Medisch Centrum (Leidsche Rijn)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Mesos Medisch Centrum (Leidsche Rijn)
Van Lawick van Pabstlaan 12
Vleuten - De Meern

Bezoek de website van Mesos Medisch Centrum


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Mesos Medisch Centrum.*

----------

